# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Công ty du lịch Thanh Niên Xung Phong khuyến mãi du lịch hè 2011

## dulichnt

Từ ngày 27/6 đến 31/7/2011, công ty du lịch Thanh Niên Xung Phong (V.Y.C) tổ chức chương trình khuyến mãi dành cho khách hàng đăng ký một số tour du lịch quốc tế trong dịp hè 2011.

Khách hàng sẽ được giảm giá trực tiếp từ 100.000 – 600.000đ/người khi mua một trong các tour đi Thái Lan, Malaysia, Singapore, Trung Quốc, Hongkong. Cụ thể, nhóm khách dưới 5 người lớn giảm 100.000đ/người, nhóm 5 – 9 người giảm 200.000đ/người, nhóm 10 – 14 người giảm 300.000đ/người, nhóm 15 người trở lên giảm 600.000đ/người.
V.Y.C hiện đang bán một số tour như sau:

1. Singapore – Jurong – Sentosa: 4 ngày 3 đêm, khởi hành ngày 30/06/2011, giá 10.248.000đ/người.


2. Hongkong – Disneyland: 4 ngày 3 đêm, khởi hành ngày 24/06 và 07/07/2011, giá 14.679.000đ/người.


3. Malaysia – Singapore: 6 ngày 5 đêm, khởi hành ngày 28/06 và 05/07/2011, giá 12.579.000đ/người.


4. Pattaya – Bangkok: 6 ngày 5 đêm, khởi hành ngày 14/06, 05/07, 12/07, 19/07/2011, giá 8.568.000đ/người.

----------


## showluo

Đúng là lý tưởng thật nhưng mà mình vấn là sinh viên nên không thể móc ra khoản tiền lớn đến vậy để đi
hi vọng rằng tương lai có thể đi được nhiều nơi

----------

